
My Dead Girlfriend’s Bot - adsche
https://medium.com/@fireland/my-dead-girlfriends-bot-9dc6a2f55ce3
======
timecube
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Be_Right_Back_(Black_Mirror)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Be_Right_Back_\(Black_Mirror\))

~~~
joshstrange
Came here to post exactly this, love this show. Can't wait for the new season,
there are supposed to be 6 episodes which is awesome considering the other
seasons only have 3 each, October can't come soon enough. I think my favorite
episode was
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Bear_(Black_Mirror)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Bear_\(Black_Mirror\))

------
rezashirazian
From a strictly scientific point of view, it's an interesting challenge to
have a bot that's trained to mimic interaction with an individual that's no
longer alive. If there is enough data points on their lives and and how they
interacted with other people, we should be able to create a profile and a
trained bot that could to some degree interact as that person would.

But from completely social and human perspective, I question the morality of
such a product. Is it really fair to feed into someone's need to hold on to
something that no longer exist. Would this product solve a problem, or create
a mirade of other issues. I personally would rather be part of a solution that
helps people overcome grief and move on instead of feeding their immediate
desires of holding on.

------
x1798DE
This is fiction, right?

